# Will DR move to RCI ? Some resorts from DR added to RCI directory



## youppi (May 19, 2019)

Some resorts that were always associated with II has been added to the RCI directory.
I saw availability in the exchange inventory (week) only at Ocean Beach Club at this moment for 2020 using a friend RCI points account (https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...2-virginia-beach-oct-2020-to-dec-2020.290467/).

Here is a list of some DR resorts added to the RCI directory
Canada - BC
Embarc Vancouver #DP73 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DP73)​USA - Florida
Embarc Sandestin #DP32 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DP32)
The Cove on Ormond Beach North Tower #DP70 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DP70)
The Cove on Ormond Beach South Tower #DO12 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DO12)​USA - Hawaii
The Modern Honolulu #DO14 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DO14)​USA - Virginia Beach
Beach Quarters Resort #DP26 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DP26)
Boardwalk Resort and Villas #DP27 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DP27)
Ocean Beach Club #DP22 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DP22)
Oceanaire Resort #DP23 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DP23)​USA - Arizona
Rancho Manana #DO13 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DO13)​USA - Utah
Cedar Breaks Lodge #RN92 (https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=RN92)​


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 19, 2019)

I hope so! We trade HGVC into RCI and miss the Embarc resorts when they were affiliates of HGVC. Hope they bring back the Whistler and Palm Springs properties.

The Modern would be a great complement to the Oahu HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village offerings down the block.

An option into Brian Head is also welcome.


----------



## klpca (May 19, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I hope so! We trade HGVC into RCI and miss the Embarc resorts when they were affiliates of HGVC. Hope they bring back the Whistler and Palm Springs properties.
> 
> The Modern would be a great complement to the Oahu HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village offerings down the block.
> 
> An option into Brian Head is also welcome.


I'll be bummed but I'm hoping that they will be dual affiliated. I can do so much better exchanging through II. RCI, either with a weeks account or through HGVC is so much more expensive! I have an upcoming II short stay (6 days) at Embarc Palm Desert that essentially cost about $550 all in. We're going back during Thanksgiving next year for a little more than that.

Oh well, timeshares are always changing! Thanks for the heads up @youppi .


----------



## geist1223 (May 19, 2019)

The first time we stayed at Point at Poipu several years ago it was an RCI trade.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 19, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if it is because II was giving them flack about resort fees and these days RCI seems to be courting and catering to resorts by allowing them to add as high of a daily resort fee as they want to make extra money for the resort management.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 19, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The first time we stayed at Point at Poipu several years ago it was an RCI trade.


I believe it's still tradeable in RCI.  Deeded week owners - who aren't part of the DRI Club - used to be exchange using any trading company that would accept a week.  When Poipu and Kaanapali were Embassy resorts - and all deeded weeks - they were dual afffiliated, and that has continued to this day.

At that time the resort also bulk-banked with RCI, and when an owner traded through RCI they had to use one of the resorts bulk-banked weeks.  I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## nuwermj (May 19, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is because II was giving them flack about resort fees and these days RCI seems to be courting and catering to resorts by allowing them to add as high of a daily resort fee as they want to make extra money for the resort management.



I'm glad II is being pro-active in eliminating resort fees. Exchanges should not be charged these fees.


----------



## Bernie8245 (May 19, 2019)

I have exchanged through Interval International for the last 2 weeks in September to Embarc Sandestin. They will have to honor the exchanges, won't they?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 19, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> I'm glad II is being pro-active in eliminating resort fees. Exchanges should not be charged these fees.


I wouldn't say they are pro-active about eliminating fees just a possible limit of fees especially if the management company is not willing to deposit a fair amount developer inventory.


----------



## bizaro86 (May 19, 2019)

I would say it must be a corporate decision. Some of those resorts have legacy weeks owners who can choose, but the modern Honolulu is a brand new conversion. It will only have Diamond points owners.


----------



## DRIless (May 19, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> I would say it must be a corporate decision. Some of those resorts have legacy weeks owners who can choose, but the modern Honolulu is a brand new conversion. It will only have Diamond points owners.


The inequity here is DRI can dump developer inventory into RCI for whatever they gain there in addition to new 'marks,' but a Club member cannot get a guest certificate for a unit at The Modern, only the member can have a reservation.


----------



## geist1223 (May 19, 2019)

DRIless said:


> The inequity here is DRI can dump developer inventory into RCI for whatever they gain there in addition to new 'marks,' but a Club member cannot get a guest certificate for a unit at The Modern, only the member can have a reservation.



This may in part do to the multi-year conversion process from Hotel Rooms to Condos, which limits the number of rooms available. They just started this process while we were there in January. They are taking 2 to 2.5 hotel rooms to convert them to Condos with kitchens and cloth washers/dryers. I believe they are doing this on 1 to 2 floors at a time.


----------



## youppi (May 20, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> This may in part do to the multi-year conversion process from Hotel Rooms to Condos, which limits the number of rooms available. They just started this process while we were there in January. They are taking 2 to 2.5 hotel rooms to convert them to Condos with kitchens and cloth washers/dryers. I believe they are doing this on 1 to 2 floors at a time.


If they multiply the current number of point by 2 to 2.5 too then few people will be able to go there.


----------



## cd5 (May 20, 2019)

For Embarc, I believe it is because they have stopped impeding members from trading outside of Extraordinary Escapes (the corporate program which includes Interval). We recently got confirmation in writing that Embarc members in good standing could trade with any exchange company of their choice - contrary to what had been happening in the past, where members trying to deposit a week with outside companies had Embarc refuse to confirm their membership or reservation to the exchange company. I have been assured by their VP membership that this has been addressed and it certainly appears to be true based on what our Facebook members report. Therefore any company that is now getting Embarc deposits would need to update their list of resorts based on what they are getting from members.


----------

